# IH 966 Split



## ihfarmer77 (Dec 22, 2015)

I am replacing the clutch in a IH 966 I have all the bolts out but the thing refuses to split. I think its just tight and I plan on taking the 460 and parking it behind it in the shop so that I have some thing to put a come along on. And put the Dodge or Ford 8n in front to keep it from rolling. I was wondering if that was all or if I was missing something.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy ihfarmer77,

Clean the dirt and grease off thoroughly all the way around and look for more fasteners. On my Ford I recall I forgot some small bolts on bottom covered with dirt. Do you have the starter off?? Engine mounted hydraulic pump?? Both of these had to come off of my Ford.


----------



## ihfarmer77 (Dec 22, 2015)

No I do not I'll look when I get home.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

I assume you have jacks under both halves of the tractor. Try jacking them up a little bit until you see a gap at the top. Then put a screwdriver or pry bar in the gap and let the jacks down slowly until you have a gap at the bottom. It should break loose at some point, if not, you have a bolt or two left to remove. This has never failed for me.


----------



## ihfarmer77 (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes but when I lift it lift the whole front. That's why I think I missed some thing. The tractor weights 13,000 lbs+ so.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds like you missed some bolts up on top. Check that and then put the jack right forward of where it splits.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I guess you would know the routine for splitting the tractor, do you have a couple of wooden wedges wedged either side of the front axle to stop the front end from falling to one side ??, which part of the tractor do you intend pulling away when you do the split ?, most times the front end is chocked solid so this wont move and a trolley jack is placed under the transmission to support this and also to make the rear end easy to pull away from the front, you will need to have at least 2 people to do this job, 3 is better, one to each rear wheel and the other bloke to guide/steer the trolley jack, there could be up to 4/8 dowels between the bell housing and clutch housing.

in for a penny, in for a pound, I guess you will make or have a clutch aligning tool to get the plate lined up before the tractor comes together, you can also use the PTO when you get the input shaft started into the clutch plate, if this is a mechanical PTO, engage the PTO and use your hand to rock the shaft back and forth to help get the splines to enter the clutch plate, if this is not possible you may have to engage the transmission to get the input shaft to spin.


----------



## ihfarmer77 (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes. I got it there where two bolts that I didn't find. So its now in two thanks.


----------

